# Lowest bidder got job



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

And look what happened.

And it came back positive.

Ouch!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Good.

they deserve what they get.

And a Dat a boy to those That jammed em up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bodine has been conspisciously absent lately.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

They are soooo screwed


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. Interesting that the story didn't mention possible fines for the contractor. I guess they haven't got that far yet. 

Can you imagine the fines they could through at this guy?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I just went and relooked at a job I bid a year ago, they accepted then but had roof leaks they needed to get fixed. Bottom line is they are the "I am not worried about the price type" These are my favorites even if they have a year lag. 



vermontpainter said:


> Bodine has been conspisciously absent lately.


Bodine is the pt ninja.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

I would like to hear what the union would say if lead dust was found on one of their jobs.

Bet they would be claiming that it was from someone else and lead is really not as harmful as we are told.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

oldpaintdoc said:


> I would like to hear what the union would say if lead dust was found on one of their jobs.
> 
> Bet they would be claiming that it was from someone else and lead is really not as harmful as we are told.


If a tree falls in the woods and nobody is around to hear it them it doesn't make a noise.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wash down your Ritalin with doritos and monsters but by god don't go near the window


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

load of crap if you ask me.......videos probably fake and the union needs to do more work and they wouldnt have time for crap like this........


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

It always gives me a perspective when I realize a trades person thinks that a trade union 'does' work or 'has' jobs.


----------

